# Best muscle building diet? What's your favorite bulk meal plan?



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 11, 2016)

So everyone is different I get it, but in general I've always thought when adding muscle to consume 2 grams of protein per ideal pound of bodyweight, I keep carbs at 30%, and limit cardio and kill weights.... Is their a golden rule for bulking lean mass in general when it comes to eating. Does cardio hurt muscle gain?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## big_rich (Aug 11, 2016)

Na bro 2 grams is over kill when bulking. It's cutting where you want to bump up the protein to 1.5-1.8 grams per pound to hold on to muscle as your in a deficit. In a bulk 1-1.2 grams is ideal. Bump up the carbs and keep fats moderate. Cardio is actually beneficial while bulking. And workouts when bulking and cutting should remain the same progressive over load. To lean bulk you should look to be in a surplus of around 200 cals a day and adjust that as needed to gain maby 2 pounds a month ideally


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 12, 2016)

big_rich said:


> Na bro 2 grams is over kill when bulking. It's cutting where you want to bump up the protein to 1.5-1.8 grams per pound to hold on to muscle as your in a deficit. In a bulk 1-1.2 grams is ideal. Bump up the carbs and keep fats moderate. Cardio is actually beneficial while bulking. And workouts when bulking and cutting should remain the same progressive over load. To lean bulk you should look to be in a surplus of around 200 cals a day and adjust that as needed to gain maby 2 pounds a month ideally


Thanks bro 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## big_rich (Aug 12, 2016)

Forsure bro I don't think there is a bulking diet or cutting diet everyone could follow because there is so many variables. Everyone is different responds to carbs, fats and protein different.. reponsds different to training styles so I don't believe in bulking cutting diet I believe in macros for each individual goal. Surplus and deficit decide the outcome


----------



## greggy (Aug 15, 2016)

Just eat! When the scales plateau. Eat some more each day. Its easier said than done though.


----------

